# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Nóng hổi sốt vang Hàng Bông - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## haiyen.1008

> *Quán sốt vang Quà tặng thiên sứ*
> _Địa chỉ: 252 Hàng Bông, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán sốt vang Quà tặng thiên sứ*


Bò sốt vang là món ăn xuất sứ từ phương Tây, nhưng hiện nay không còn lạ lẫm với người Việt. Không khó để chúng ta tìm thấy quán bánh mì sốt vang ven đường, món ăn này đã hoàn toàn được Việt hóa để phù hợp với khẩu vị của người Việt Nam.






Quà tặng thiên sứ là một trong những quán sốt vang đắt khách của Hà Nội. Không gian quán nhỏ và ven đường, nhưng dù giờ cao điểm, thực khách vẫn sẵn sàng rẽ vào quán thưởng thức hương vị quán.




Thực đơn của quán (cập nhật tới ngày 04/10/2012):
Sốt vang: 35.000 đồng/ suất (kèm 01 bánh mì)
Pa tê trứng: 30.000 đồng/ suất (kèm 01 bánh mì)
Sữa đậu nành + tào phớ: 8.000 đồng/ cốc



Chỉ mùi thơm lừng và khói bốc lên nghi ngút của món bò sốt vang thôi cũng đủ để kích thích bất cứ tuyến nước bọt nào gan lì nhất. Bát nước sốt đằm vị ngọt của thịt bò, trộn trong vị vang đun kỹ và thịt bò dai dai, mỗi miếng bánh mì bạn nhúng qua và đưa vào miệng là một nghệ thuật. Điều khiến các quán ăn đắt khách ở Hà thành khác với các quán khác là họ đều khéo léo giữ lòng du khách lại không chỉ bằng hương vị mà còn bằng số lượng. Trong số những quán tôi từng ăn thì đây là một trong những quán cho nhiều thịt bò nhất, thật khó để không hài lòng đúng không?





Sốt vang đã tuyệt, pa tê trứng cũng không kém phần tuyệt vời. Pa tê được hâm nóng, rải lên trứng ốp la rồi rưới nước sốt cà ngọt ngọt chua chua, ăn kèm với bánh mì cũng là một thủ thức dậy lòng yêu thích ẩm thức của khách quan.
Quà tặng thiên sứ có hai cửa hàng: 252 Hàng Bông và cuối phố Cửa Nam (đoạn giao với Lê Duẩn). Quán mở cửa từ 15h tới 20h. Riêng quán ở Cửa Nam, các bạn chú ý rằng quán buổi tối mới là của Quà tặng thiên sứ, hai quán thuê cùng một quầy, một quán bán sáng, một quán bán tối, và quán bán tối thì ngon hơn rất nhiều.
Với tiết thu se lạnh này thì không gì ngon miệng bằng món sốt vang nóng hổi, đúng không?




> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán sốt vang Quà tặng thiên sứ*


[RIGHT]Nguồn: didau.org







Cùng khám phá *quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội* - *quan an vat o Ha Noi*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Lâu ko ăn sốt vang  :cuoi1: 
Quán này coi bộ cũng được héng

----------


## lovetravel

lâu rồi ko ăn sốt vang, nhìn lại thèm

----------


## littlegirl

cực ký khoái món này  :Smile:

----------


## Amp21

Nóng hổi vừa thổi vừa ăn đê  :cuoi:

----------


## rose

kết món này lắm luôn ý  :Big Grin:

----------


## lunas2

èo, món trứng j kia... nhìn ngấy ngấy

----------


## Chimera

Chà nhìn ko hấp dẫn bằng mẹ mình làm  :cuoi: 
nhưng mà chắc mùi vị cũng ngon

----------


## littlelove

chà chà, ngon thế lâu lắm rồi ko ăn món này

----------


## wildrose

nhìn thôi đã muốn ăn rồi

----------


## Mituot

món này chiến với bánh mì là sự kết hợp của cặp đôi hoàn cảnh  :cuoi1:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Nhìn món sốt vang bụng lại cồn cào  :cuoi: 
Se se lạnh mà ăn món này thì quá tuyệt

----------


## khanhszin

quán này sạch sẽ mà ngon lắm ah.

----------


## thientai206

lâu lắm r không ăn sốt vang @@

----------


## dung89

Thèm thì thèm thật
Nhưng mà có vẻ ko được sạch cho lắm

----------

